# 26" wheels on a Kona Ute/Minute



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

anyone have pics and/or experience of either a ute/minute with 26" wheels? wondering if it'll make a meaningful difference as far as lowering the center of gravity.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I put 26x3" wheels on mine, but that's hardly "standard 26er"

A nice 26x2.5" tire is pretty close to the stock wheels' overall diameter.
My setup gave awesome float and if the bb was actually lower I didn't notice. 
While you're at it get a travel-adjust fork and make it a real offroad cargobike!


----------

